# So gents, tell me a little about yourselves...



## s_connors (Jan 15, 2007)

Name:

Something interesting about you:

Age:

Favorite flavor cupcake:

You thoughts on the meaning of life:

What city do you work in:

What do you think of this photo:






Marital Status:

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be:

What came first, the chicken or the egg:


----------



## s_connors (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Steve

Something interesting about you: I can make a clover with my tounge

Age: 21

Favorite flavor cupcake: chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life: To alwasy feel alive

What city do you work in: Boston

What do you think of this photo:



Its odd

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: bowl shaped

What came first, the chicken or the egg: chicken!


----------



## scarcity (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Marín

Something interesting about you: Like being a FFA isn't that interesting  Well, in such a small country like Iceland where no one talks about their feelings it's interesting. But other than that.... I love driving in snow (well, at least nowadays for there's so much of it). ...sliding all over the place - love it.

Age: 20

Favorite flavor cupcake: A simple muffin with chocolate nuggets in it.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Don't have any, I just live it.

What city do you work/study in: Reykjavík

What do you think of this photo: It's an optical illusion. Funky.


Marital Status: In a relationship.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A skull, for I am really depressed and therefore my life is dark and full of death... kidding, it would be shaped like a heart because of all the love that surrounds me.... kidding again. I have no idea  

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg. And even better, a dinosaurs egg... and out came a chicken.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Deanna

Something interesting about you: My wrists are double jointed

Age: 21

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanilla with chocolate frosting

Your thoughts on the meaning of life: 42 (From 1984)

What city do you work in: Plantation, FL

What do you think of this photo: It looks like something I built in woodshop

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: The kind with bananas in it

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Chicken


----------



## Goreki (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Goreki

Something interesting about you: I am not very interesting at all.

Age: 21

Favorite flavor cupcake: green vanilla with chocolate icing and rainbow sprinkles

You thoughts on the meaning of life: To live

What city do you work in: Melbourne

What do you think of this photo: Oooh, Escherish, i could look at it for weeks

Marital Status: In a relationship

If you could be any type of jelly mold, what kind would you be: Flower shaped, like the ones I had when I was a kid

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Both. The chicken was a single cell organism back then, much like the first stage of the development of it's egg.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Pat

Something interesting about you: I am ravishingly handsome and I can laugh at myself!!

Age:I won't go there.

Favorite flavor cupcake:I'll get in trouble for this but, I don't really like cupcake or any cake for that matter!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: My thoughts are non-existant

What city do you work in:I don't work. Hah!! But if I did, Seattle.

What do you think of this photo:Reminds me of an Escher


Marital Status:Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be:Those one's that look like fish.

What came first, the chicken or the egg:Eggs, for omelettes!!
__________________


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Mehul (friends call me Zul)

Something interesting about you: I'm secretly in love with Trish Stratus!

Age: 21 (22 in April)

Favorite flavor cupcake: ummm chocolate with sprinkles!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: its like sim city, except there arent roller coasters everywhere

What city do you study in: Davie, FL

What do you think of this photo: its in its early stages of becoming a dick in a box

Marital Status: not taken

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: a ninja star..lethal and sweet at the same time

What came first, the chicken or the egg: i have debated that question my whole life and still havent come to a conclusion


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Name: Kimball, Chris Kimball and I like my Chocolate milk shaken not stirred. 

Something interesting about you: I had my spine fused when I was 12

Age: 20

Favorite flavor cupcake: Strawberry shortcake

You thoughts on the meaning of life: To boldly go where no person has gone before

What city do you work in: Hudson MA

What do you think of this photo:



It is a paradox, it can not exist in the real 3D world.

Marital Status: Single and on the prowl, ahhGRRRR  

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I was always a fan of the perfect cut squares, and trying to build a house out of em.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: it was in fact the egg, as was already stated, and they were laid by dinosaurs.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 16, 2007)

PagalDesi4Life said:


> What do you think of this photo: its in its early stages of becoming a dick in a box



I <3 you. And to show my gratitude, it's a dick in a box! *arm motion*


----------



## Spiff (Jan 16, 2007)

Name: Amber

Something interesting about you: i don't seem to be capable of skipping...no kidding

Age: 24

Favorite flavor cupcake: yellow cake with chocolate frosting

You thoughts on the meaning of life: 42 (yay Hitchhiker's Guide!)

What city do you work in: Baton Rouge

What do you think of this photo: VERY Escher-esque...i love Escher, got prints of a couple of his drawings hanging up in my room





Marital Status: single, but seeing a wonderful BHM

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: i don't do Jello, i'm a vegetarian

What came first, the chicken or the egg: this question, as phrased, is really pretty simple. the question doesn't specify what *kind* of egg. egg-laying creatures evolved long before chickens, so obviously, the egg came first.


----------



## Tad (Jan 16, 2007)

Name: You can call me 'Ed'

Something interesting about you: Interesting to who? OK, how about this: I love slidy things. Sleds, toboggans, skiis, skates, calculus.....

Age: within spitting distance of 40--yikes!

Favorite flavor cupcake: Aren't cupcakes a little small, on this board shouldn't we ask about cakes? Anyway, I prefer muffins  

You thoughts on the meaning of life: I don't know that there is a meaning to life, but trying to leave things better than you found them sounds like a reasonable goal.

What city do you work in: It used to be called Hull

What do you think of this photo: Photoshop is a wonderful thing

Marital Status: married

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I wouldn't be. If I _had_ to be, then I'd be a plain bowl, just to be contrary (I never did like jello moulds)

What came first, the chicken or the egg: As was already stated, eggs way pre-date chickens.

-Ed


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

Name: Kathy

Something interesting about you: I am ticklish all over my body

Age: 46

Favorite flavor cupcake: chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Every day can be an adventure, with the right attitude

What city do you work in: Moorestown, New Jersey

What do you think of this photo: It's cool

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Round

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Egg


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 16, 2007)

Name: Micah

Something interesting about you: I design video games.

Age: 22

Favorite flavor cupcake: They all soo goood....

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is about having as much fun as you can and being as nice as you can 

What city do you work in: Pittsburgh

What do you think of this photo: It reminds me of that crazy artist dude whose name I forgot.


Marital Status: Engaged

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Umm jiggly 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Egg, fo' sho.

=Divals


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Richard

Something interesting about you: No use hoping for miracles  oh okay I am a font of useless information!

Age: 26

Favorite flavor cupcake: If it counts, Starbucks Double Chocolate Decadence muffin

You thoughts on the meaning of life: You mean there is some meaning behind it, who are you trying to kid!

What city do you work in: City? city? not in England, I work in a town called Halesowen, nearest city is Birmingham!

What do you think of this photo: AARGH it doesn't make sense... I can't handle it it just isn't possible!

Marital Status: Has that creepy shape gone? Phew! My marital status is "Not" or "Scared" could also work, I have a gf but I could be happier! Intrigued? Ask me for more info!  

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Definitely penicillium... oh you mean that type of mold... hmmm I was always kinda partial to the car when I was younger!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Well based on my knowlede of evolution at some point some sort of ancestor of the chicken laid an egg and what hatched was what we know today as a chicken, so technically the egg did.

That was fun!


----------



## zapf (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Josh, though people call me Sheena, as that's my last name (And yes, the Ramone's song, though about a woman, is my theme song)

Something interesting about you: Hmm... *thinks for many minutes* I can speak Japanese... is that interesting? 

Age: 20

Favorite flavor cupcake: Any, as long as it's yummy

You thoughts on the meaning of life: The geek in me immediatly answered "42", and another part of me rememmbered that Calvin & Hobbes wherein Calvin asked Hobbes, "Why are we here?" (as in the metaphysical, meaning of life thing), and Hobbes replied with "Tiger Food."

What city do you work in: Cambridge, MA

What do you think of this photo: Ooh, I love the impossible box, I've been looking for a good version of that picture for a while.

Marital Status: very single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Hmm... maybe some crazy cartoon character, or some round one with fruit floating in it... I've always wondered how they get the fruit to float in the middle of it.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Religion says chicken, Science says egg... I know what I ascribe to.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Becky..althought my name is Rebecca

Something interesting about you: Let's see...I would have to say that would be me havin an extra rib on the upper right side of my rib cage (guess I got greedy and took one too many from Adam_

Age:30 

Favorite flavor cupcake: I would say marble with buttercream frosting

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Assumptions are the mother of all fuck-ups

What city do you work in:Clarion

What do you think of this photo: It reminds me of a jurors box or a playpen





Marital Status: Single and Looking

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be:

What came first, the chicken or the egg: That all depends on your believes I would say the chicken....when scientifically some would say the egg. since you need it in order to get the chicken


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everybody! I really enjoy these threads, kinda helps ya to get to know people....as weird as that may be 

So here goes!


Name: Adrian Standard

Something interesting about you: I graduated high school when I was 16 

Age: 27

Favorite flavor cupcake: Honestly, I hate cupcakes. Sorry!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is what you make it, find your own meaning, for the path is the meaning, what you learn until you die.

What city do you work in: Dallas, TX

What do you think of this photo: I think I have no thoughts


Marital Status: Consistently single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: The kind that gets eaten slowly and with lots of tongue of course!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Who cares, fry that sucker up!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Name: William...but generally go by Bill...or occasionally Willy

Something interesting about you: I'm interestingly challenged

Age: 50 going on 150

Favorite flavor cupcake: Just eaten

You thoughts on the meaning of life: I was going to say "forty-two."...but that's taken, so I plead the 5th

What city do you work in: I'm out of order everywhere

What do you think of this photo: Take this Rubik!


Marital Status: Wife says I'm married...

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Toxic

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The dinosaur


----------



## ciccia (Jan 18, 2007)

Name: Elena

Something interesting about you: Everything

Age: Enough

Favorite flavor cupcake: None

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Too many

What city do you work in: Everywhere

What do you think of this photo: Edited





Marital Status: In relationship

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I wouldn't be a jello mold

What came first, the chicken or the egg: None, first came the fat guy who wanted to gain more weight, then came the table, then came the chair, then came the dishes, the forks and the knives, and then came the chicken, then came the egg and lots of other food to stuff and fatten the belly. When where's demand there's supply. (Do we need a new bible? FAT bible!)


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 18, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: Sarah

Something interesting about you: Uh, thanks to eleven years of yoga, I can successfully tie myself into just about any shape imaginable. Yeah, think about it... 

Age:19

Favorite flavor cupcake:yellow with pink frosting. No sprinkles. They get stuck in my teeth.

Your thoughts on the meaning of life: To rock your freaking socks off!!!

What city do you work in: uh...work? School. North Bend.

What do you think of this photo:Oooo!! MC Escher! *yay*


Marital Status:taken by the hottest bhm EVER. Be jealous ladies, be very jealous  lol

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Skull and crossbones. hell yes.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Weasles. They look way cooler. Why do people get so hung up about a dang bird?


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 18, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Something interesting about you: Uh, thanks to eleven years of yoga, I can successfully tie myself into just about any shape imaginable. Yeah, think about it...



marry me!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 19, 2007)

PagalDesi4Life said:


> marry me!!



hehe...you'd make that commitment based on flexibility? lol.


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

Name: Paul (aka PDN or Skinner depending on which friend you're talking to)

Something interesting about you: I laugh/giggle when I'm feeling extreme emotion-it can be joy, happiness or even when I'm stressed - I have lauged through every break up (but one) - people sometimes take it the wrong way!

Age: 40

Favorite flavor cupcake: German Sweet Chocolate with the buttery coconut pecan frosting! Oh yeah, and a dollop of vanilla ice cream.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: It's 42 baby-just because others have said it in no way diminishes the validity of the answer-just further affirms it!

What city do you work in:Minneapolis (Bet you guessed)

What do you think of this photo: Pretty Cool-but I am having a hard time focusing on it. I think I would need to have a few beers, a bottle of wine or something to fully appreciate.

Marital Status: Single and (?)

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A pretty damn big one!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Eggs always come first-they take less time to cook!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 22, 2007)

Name: Kiki (Keeley to my mum and nan!)

Something interesting about you: I can walk on my hands.

Age: 22

Favorite flavor cupcake: White Chocolate.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: We're all just God's playthings!

What city do you work in: I'm a student  

What do you think of this photo: It's twisting my melon, man! But seriously, it's very Escher-esque so very cool!


Marital Status: Single/unattached.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: One with lots of vodka in it!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Either/Neither.


----------



## Mattness (Jan 22, 2007)

Name: Matthew

Something interesting about you: I am a font of useless trivia knowledge.

Age: 38

Favorite flavor cupcake: Carrot Cake, with the Cream Cheese frosting.:eat2: 

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life? Don't talk to me about life.

What city do you work in: Springfield, Oregon.

What do you think of this photo:






Reminds me of me in the morning BEFORE my cup of coffee. 

Marital Status: Single / Divorced.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Roman Gladius.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Primordial Ooze.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 23, 2007)

Name: Jeannie

Something interesting about you: I'm a gay man trapped in a woman's body.

Age: A diplomat is a man who always remembers a woman's birthday but never remembers her age. April 29.  

Favorite flavor cupcake: white cake with chocolate icing

Your thoughts on the meaning of life: Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.

What city do you work in: Tulsa

What do you think of this photo: I don't like it. It's confusing and unattractive. It reminds me of a torture device of some kind.


Marital Status: Divorced

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A heart. Red Jello

What came first, the chicken or the egg: In nature, living things evolve through changes in their DNA. In an animal like a chicken, DNA from a male sperm cell and a female ovum meet and combine to form a zygote -- the first cell of a new baby chicken. This first cell divides innumerable times to form all of the cells of the complete animal. In any animal, every cell contains exactly the same DNA, and that DNA comes from the zygote. 

Chickens evolved from non-chickens through small changes caused by the mixing of male and female DNA or by mutations to the DNA that produced the zygote. These changes and mutations only have an effect at the point where a new zygote is created. That is, two non-chickens mated and the DNA in their new zygote contained the mutation(s) that produced the first true chicken. That one zygote cell divided to produce the first true chicken. 

Prior to that first true chicken zygote, there were only non-chickens. The zygote cell is the only place where DNA mutations could produce a new animal, and the zygote cell is housed in the chicken's egg. So, the egg must have come first.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 23, 2007)

Name: Wanderer

Something interesting about you: I'd like to be as fat and hairy as a zoo-kept grizzly bear.

Age: 36 (37 in March)

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate with chocolate frosting

You thoughts on the meaning of life: The meaning of life is in the living.

What city do you work in: Dallas, sometimes (now unemployed)

What do you think of this photo:





A classic optical illusion rendered in an updated visual form. Interesting.

Marital Status: Single and lonely, darn it.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Strawberry with bananas in it.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Technically, the egg evolved first, appearing in reptiles long before the bird called a "chicken" ever appeared.

Yours truly,

The smiling,

Wanderer


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeannie said:


> Something interesting about you: I'm a gay man trapped in a woman's body.



I'll trade ya 

=Divals


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 24, 2007)

Divals said:


> I'll trade ya
> 
> =Divals



Ha!  I'll have to pass. Video games are great, but gay porn is better.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 24, 2007)

Like Slash Fiction?

"Slash fiction is a genre of fan fiction. The term refers to a sexual or romantic relationship between two same-sex (originally only male) characters in fan fiction. These pairings are often described in detail as the pairing is likely to be the focus of the story (though this depends on what genre of fan fiction one is reading  ex. gen or ship). Slash tends to occur outside the canon universe but does not necessarily oppose canon. "Slash" once referred to fan fiction in which one or more media characters were involved in an explicit adult relationship as a primary plot element. Now it is simply the term used to refer to any pairing between characters of the same sex. Femslash is a sub genre of slash where the a romantic or sexual relationship occurs between two female characters from canon.

The name arises from the use of the slash symbol (/) in the description of the primary pairing involved in the story, as compared to the ampersand (&) conventionally used for friendship fiction."
Wikipedia, natch.




Jeannie said:


> Ha!  I'll have to pass. Video games are great, but gay porn is better.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 24, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Like Slash Fiction?
> 
> "Slash fiction is a genre of fan fiction. The term refers to a sexual or romantic relationship between two same-sex (originally only male) characters in fan fiction. These pairings are often described in detail as the pairing is likely to be the focus of the story (though this depends on what genre of fan fiction one is reading &#8211; ex. gen or ship). Slash tends to occur outside the canon universe but does not necessarily oppose canon. "Slash" once referred to fan fiction in which one or more media characters were involved in an explicit adult relationship as a primary plot element. Now it is simply the term used to refer to any pairing between characters of the same sex. Femslash is a sub genre of slash where the a romantic or sexual relationship occurs between two female characters from canon.
> 
> ...




I've been reading slash for years Obe. I write a little as well, but I prefer to read other people's stories. Some of my friends write amazing slash. Do you ever write any Obe? I bet you would be very good. :bow:


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeannie said:


> What came first, the chicken or the egg: In nature, living things evolve through changes in their DNA. In an animal like a chicken, DNA from a male sperm cell and a female ovum meet and combine to form a zygote -- the first cell of a new baby chicken. This first cell divides innumerable times to form all of the cells of the complete animal. In any animal, every cell contains exactly the same DNA, and that DNA comes from the zygote.
> 
> Chickens evolved from non-chickens through small changes caused by the mixing of male and female DNA or by mutations to the DNA that produced the zygote. These changes and mutations only have an effect at the point where a new zygote is created. That is, two non-chickens mated and the DNA in their new zygote contained the mutation(s) that produced the first true chicken. That one zygote cell divided to produce the first true chicken.
> 
> Prior to that first true chicken zygote, there were only non-chickens. The zygote cell is the only place where DNA mutations could produce a new animal, and the zygote cell is housed in the chicken's egg. So, the egg must have come first.



That was pretty much my answer, much more scientific but my answer nonetheless  great minds think alike 

Rich


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 24, 2007)

Name: Scott

Something interesting about you: I can square a circle 

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanilla

You thoughts on the meaning of life: There is no extrinsic meaning, just what we make of it

What do you think of this photo: It is possible in real life; it only works when you look at it from that exact angle. Otherwise, it is just a bunch of pieces of wood with gaps in them.

Marital Status: Single

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Chicken


----------



## Obesus (Jan 24, 2007)

But it has a more Clive Barker type thing going on...based on some of my, ahem, underground contacts in the Castro/Folsom Gulch areas...as I understand, Clive used to hang out in some of the more ahem, arcane bars up here before he moved to Hollywood...the cinematic possbilities are just staggering!  I am working on a story called "Glaaki in the Sky with Diamonds" and if I can ever get it finished, I will frammus it out there! :bow: Actually, there have been other folks on the Dim Boards with slash interests....what an interesting little world here!



Jeannie said:


> I've been reading slash for years Obe. I write a little as well, but I prefer to read other people's stories. Some of my friends write amazing slash. Do you ever write any Obe? I bet you would be very good. :bow:


----------



## big_j (Jan 25, 2007)

name :jeremy


somthing interesting about you: i like working on electronics, i also like working on my car, which is alot easier since its old, dont need a phd to work on it.

age:19, 20 in october

favorite flavor of cupcake: dont really have one

thought of the meaning of life: try to stop and enjoy life, you wont get out alive

what city do you work in: trying to find work, unemployment sucks

what do you think of this photo: looks like it would be fun to build

marital status: single

if you could be a jello mold, what kind would you be: the egg, they just looked cool, my friends and i would throw them at each other on easter

what came first, the chicken or the egg: the chicken so it could be used at kfc


----------



## fishhat (Jan 25, 2007)

Name: fishhat

Something interesting about you: NOTHING HAHAHA

Age:22

Favorite flavor cupcake: vanilla!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: that's a great movie. i love monty python.

What city do you work in: providence and new york

What do you think of this photo:




GENIUS

Marital Status: been with the same guy for years. trying to fatten him up to no avail. he insists on going to the gym all the time i'm pulling my hair out.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: i think i would be a unicorn-shaped one

What came first, the chicken or the egg: egg. that's the one you say when you think evolution is a good idea, right?


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I like this

Name: Sharmika

Something interesting about you: I am a brat, and I make things with my hands like candles, soap, blah blah blah

Age: 30 going on 19

Favorite flavor cupcake: cheesecake strudel (if it exists)

You thoughts on the meaning of life:Life can be spent or shared, but never repeated...Have fun, play often, love hard, and smile always.

What city do you work in: Cleveland

What do you think of this photo: I think that there's a lot of space to play in,,,





Marital Status: Divorcing with a smile

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Jiggler... *snicker*

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

Name: Lily

Something interesting about you: I sing in a punk band

Age: 27

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanilla or carrot (but I'd much prefer to watch somebody ELSE eat the cupcake)

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Love as many people as you can, hurt as few people as possible

What city do you work/study in: Toronto

What do you think of this photo: It's square


Marital Status: Married

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Uhm, I don't like jello...

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg. Gestation preceeds birth.


----------



## braveuk28 (Jan 29, 2007)

Name: Paul 

Something interesting about you: I once met Gorbechev as a kid. 

Age: 28 

Favorite flavor cupcake: Not a sweet tooth, give me some pasta!!!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Love

What city do you work in: London!

What do you think of this photo: old


Marital Status: I am the mayor or singleville 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Mt rushmore

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Bird Flu


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 29, 2007)

Name: Jeni

Something interesting about you: I'm an anarchist.

Age: 20

Favorite flavor cupcake: chocolate chip with chocolate frosting...mmmm.:eat2: 

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is short. Do what you want, and dont hesitate because you could get plowed by the Labatt truck.

What city do you work in: Auburn Hills, Michigan

What do you think of this photo: Its moving around before my eyes.


Marital Status: In an awesome relationship. 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: lime. and in cool cookie cutter shapes, like stars and lambs and stuff.
 
What came first, the chicken or the egg: the egg.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: Diana

Something interesting about you: I'm a geographically retarded Ph.D. student. I even get lost when I play World of Warcraft.

Age: 22

Favorite flavor cupcake: Funfetti!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: 42.

What city do you work in: Tucson, AZ

What do you think of this photo: Looks like some kind of a torture device from the 18th century.

Marital Status: Single. Oh, so single.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: One of the big jiggly bundt-shaped ones? As long as I don't have to be in a high school cafeteria.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Chicken


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Feb 1, 2007)

butterflyblob said:


> You thoughts on the meaning of life: 42.



lol i love that answer


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 1, 2007)

Name: K.A. Green

Something interesting about you: I'm an aspiring game designer.

Age: 27

Favorite flavor cupcake: Bittersweet chocolate.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Common decency is relevant. Dying with the most toys is not.

What city do you work in: The armpit of California.

What do you think of this photo:





It's non-Euclidean.

Marital Status: Committed but not chained. 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: One in the shape of something vulgar.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg; whatever laid it wasn't quite a chicken.


----------



## lemmink (Feb 2, 2007)

Name: Lemmink, silly. 

Something interesting about you: I'm far less innocent than I look.

Age: 26

Favorite flavor cupcake: Allergic to them.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: GET WHAT YOU CAN AND RUN

What city do you work in: Canberra

What do you think of this photo:





I've seen it before, because I'm up with the optical illusions crew.

Marital Status: Separated & shacked up with my 'affair'.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A PENGUIN

What came first, the chicken or the egg: A PENGUIN[/QUOTE]


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 3, 2007)

Name: Shane 

Something interesting about you: I brew beer, and I cook for a living.

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: The kind you eat siting on a blanket in a feild full of summer breazes, under a night sky full of fire works. 

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Ive stoped activly looking, at the age of 20, and Ive been a lot happier sence. Besides the harder you look the further youll get away from it. 

What city do you work in: Austin

What do you think of this photo: An apologetic box.


Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: The shape of jello...what?!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: I dont know... Jesus?


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 3, 2007)

Name: Krissy

Something interesting about you: I'm crafty..knitting, sewing, digital art, beading, etc.

Age: 31

Favorite flavor cupcake: Something filled with custard and topped with anything but buttercream frosting.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: I wish I knew....

What city do you work in: Indianapolis

What do you think of this photo: I like optical illusions, so it's cool. Plain Jane though.

Marital Status: Single..and looking

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A bathtub full of it, wanna take a dip?

What came first, the chicken or the egg: I don't know, but the other one better have made sure the other came as well.


----------



## Girly (Feb 5, 2007)

Name: Just call me Girly. (I gotta keep it on the down-low cuz my name is uncommon...)

Something interesting about you: I once took Oprah to the bathroom and guarded Tori Amos' dressing room.

Age: 34.

Favorite flavor cupcake: None for me, thanks--pass it to that cute boy over there!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: We're all just struggling with samsara (the Buddhist concept of our constant cycle of dissatisfaction and yearning).

What city do you work in: Chicago

What do you think of this photo: Not much.

Marital Status: Happily married, and out about this board to my (thin) husband.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I don't eat jello; I'm a vegetarian and an organic-y kinda girl.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Well, I'm also a mama, so I gotta say the chicken. Chicks rule!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian too and I am always having to explain to people why I can't eat Jello. So few people know what it actually is, and then when you tell them they get all squicked out and like "EUUWW. Why did you tell me that?"


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Feb 8, 2007)

Name: Jorge (my friends call me The General)

Something interesting about you: I'm the Greatest Criminal Mastermind of Our Age

Age: 27

Favorite flavor cupcake: Hostess Orange (Don't be hatin')

You thoughts on the meaning of life: The meaning of life is 42...if you don't know that, well then it must really suck to be you.

What city do you work in: New York City

What do you think of this photo: It reminds me of a Frinkahedron...


Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A Wonder Woman one, why? because Wonder Woman is hot. LOL

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The chicken through evolution, thus laying the first egg....duh.

THIS TRANSMISSION ENDS NOW!


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 8, 2007)

Name: Sean

Something interesting about you: I love lamp.

Age: 22

Favorite flavor cupcake: Is cupcake a flavor?

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Geez, everyone else already has made the "Hitchhikers Guide" jokes. So I'll go with "How many roads must a man walk?"

What city do you work in: Santa Maria

What do you think of this photo: My great lord and master Cthulhu shall rise from the depths and enslave you all! I was faithful, so I shall die quickly.

Marital Status: Single (*wink* that's right ladies. For a limited time only, get it while it's hot!)

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: There's always room for Jello.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Neither actually. The egg was just there, but at the same time it came into existance, the Chicken showed up in a Delorean.

Sean


----------



## Laina (Feb 8, 2007)

SeekerSean said:


> What do you think of this photo: My great lord and master Cthulhu shall rise from the depths and enslave you all! I was faithful, so I shall die quickly.



Cthulu is my kitten. I am almost positive there have been pictures of him on this forum before. If you dropped him into the ocean, I shall be most displeased.  

Oh, yeah. And welcome to the boards.


----------



## Laina (Feb 8, 2007)

Name: Laina. No, really. Ask my mommy.

Something interesting about you: I can't process fluoride. I had pet squirrels, once. I have a completely irrational fear of drive-thrus.

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: Can't. Sorry.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Faith Hill claims that "the secret of life is a good cup of coffee". I find I must concur.

What city do you work in: Westfield.

What do you think of this photo: I don't think of it. I refuse to even look at it!

Marital Status: Unmarried and unavailable--and incredibly picky to boot. So stand in line...and brush up on your Magic: The Gathering. I only date adorable geeks.  

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: There're jello MOLDS? When I think of all the time I spent scuplting the Leaning Tower of Piza out of jello...*sigh* 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg, duh. Dinosaurs were reptiles. They laid eggs. I'm a genius!


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 9, 2007)

*wink* I'm an adorable geek. I even play Dungeons and Dragons. And occassionally play Magic the Gathering, when I can find the time.

Sean


----------



## persimmon (Feb 9, 2007)

Name: persimmon, the small round asian fruit

Something interesting about you: I once said "dildocam" in a discussion about sonograms.

Age: almost 25

Favorite flavor cupcake: Pumpkin, with cream cheese on top.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Will hopefully change for the better when I am done school.

What city do you work in: A large one in the US, near the Canadian border.

What do you think of this photo: You can construct a 3-d version, but it only looks right from a certain angle. "Photo," moreover, might be stretching it.

Marital Status: Married to a fat guy. It's teh rawk.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: The green fuzzy kind.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The amniotic egg of the four membranes, also known as sunny-side up? Or the "egg" in the oocyte sense, i.e. a gamete which massively outsizes its befused haploid counterpart? Either way, the egg takes it.


----------



## Laina (Feb 9, 2007)

SeekerSean said:


> *wink* I'm an adorable geek. I even play Dungeons and Dragons. And occassionally play Magic the Gathering, when I can find the time.
> 
> Sean



Uh oh...I'll warn the boy that he has intarweb competition!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 9, 2007)

Laina said:


> Uh oh...I'll warn the boy that he has intarweb competition!



There'd be two of us internet competitions, but I'm taken 

But I'll take you on at Magic any time 

=Divals


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2007)

We need to set up a an all BHM/FFA magic gathering *heh*

-Ed


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 9, 2007)

Laina said:


> Something interesting about you: I can't process fluoride. I had pet squirrels, once. I have a completely irrational fear of drive-thrus.



Me too!!!! My first time through a drive-thru, I went the wrong way...yeah, it's possible. No, I don't know how I managed it. Yes, it was embarrassing. And yes, the food was crappy *sigh*


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 10, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Me too!!!! My first time through a drive-thru, I went the wrong way...yeah, it's possible. No, I don't know how I managed it. Yes, it was embarrassing. And yes, the food was crappy *sigh*



At least you stuck it out and got the food.

Sean


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 15, 2007)

Name: Buffetbelly. And all that monicker implies.

Something interesting about you: Doubtless this will shock many of you who have been reading my posts over the years, but I am a published author.

Age: 49.

Favorite flavor cupcake: Lemon poppyseed.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: It's square bits of sweet oat cereal and part of a balanced breakfast. Also a Monty Python movie.

What city do you work in: Cleveland

What do you think of this photo: Probably more comfortable than my office chair.

Marital Status: Currently under litigation.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Yellow with grapefruit chunks.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: I don't know, but the chicken omlette comes last.


----------



## Laina (Feb 16, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> Me too!!!! My first time through a drive-thru, I went the wrong way...yeah, it's possible. No, I don't know how I managed it. Yes, it was embarrassing. And yes, the food was crappy *sigh*



It's stupid how glad I am not to be the only one...my boyfriend thinks I'm nuts. (So do my coworkers!)


----------



## Laina (Feb 16, 2007)

edx said:


> We need to set up a an all BHM/FFA magic gathering *heh*
> 
> -Ed



M: TG online, ftw. We could totally take that game over (does anyone even use it anymore?)!


----------



## Tanicarl (Feb 17, 2007)

Name:Jay

Something interesting about you: Define interesting?

Age:33

Favorite flavor cupcake:Lemon
You thoughts on the meaning of life:ummmm..... don't ask again, and I promise not to tell! I will say I'm not a ray of sunshine.
What city do you work inhoenix

What do you think of this photo:depends on my frame of mind

Marital StatusDeeevorceDD, little to happy bout that! teehee

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: ever-evolving

What came first, the chicken or the egg:Seeing as how their both already here, can we just get past that question already?
__________________
Rock ON! \m/

What's the point of living if you can't feel alive? I have no rational response to that!!


----------



## AnyaDServal (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I've been meaning to de-lurk for awhile (after a looooong absence hah), and this seems to be a pretty good thread in which to do so. So here goes nothing 

Name: Sara

Something interesting about you: I'm studying game design

Age: 20

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate with chocolate frosting...and more chocolate

Your thoughts on the meaning of life: I got nothing. 

What city do you work in: Los Angeles, CA

What do you think of this photo: Reminds me of Form and Space class. 


Marital Status: Taken.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Cranberry with walnuts in it. 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: I still got nothing. I'm out of witty remarks for the night.


----------



## rekin (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Stephan

Something interesting about you: french native american from Quebec LOL

Age: 36 and counting

Favorite flavor cupcake: chocolat chip

You thoughts on the meaning of life: was a fun movie

What city do you work in: Montreal 

What do you think of this photo: Who messed up with my eyes






Marital Status: Single verry single 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: sponge bob 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The lizard who look like a chicken


----------



## littleMISSabby (Feb 19, 2007)

My first post!! Yay im no longer a lurker!!
Name: Abby

Something interesting about you:I've known i liked big guys since about 7th grade  and i use to have pet flying squirrels haha

Age: 19

Favorite flavor cupcake: i don't really eat cupcakes they're to messy for me. I'd rather cook them!

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Enjoy it. Nobody gets out alive

What city do you work in: happily unemployed 

What do you think of this photo: tricky


Marital Status: Single & ready to mingle!

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: tulip because they're my fav flowers 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: the egg


----------



## Tad (Feb 19, 2007)

littleMISSabby said:


> My first post!! Yay im no longer a lurker!!



Yay, one more non-lurker!! *L* Welcome to posteriness Abby, hope to hear more from you  

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## stuckinthedesert (Mar 10, 2007)

Newbie here thought this would be a great first post!

Name: Shane

Something interesting about you:I am learning to play the piano and guitar just so when I tell people where I work and they inevitably ask the question what instrument do I play ... I don't have to reply none and get that weird look. 

Age: 26

Favorite flavor cupcake:Chocolate fudge

You thoughts on the meaning of life: 3 rules 1. do unto others 2. be happy 3. don't tick off the crazys.

What city do you work in: Palm Springs

What do you think of this photo:




It's a representation of a person dealing with complex internal conflicts and the confusion we all feel dealing with our lives ... or just a very cool Escher like illusion ... i will stick with the second explanation. 

Marital Status: single 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Happy Face

What came first, the chicken or the egg:I refuse to answer this question due to the fact that I could care less.


----------



## popeyepa (Mar 10, 2007)

Name:Jim

Something interesting about you:I can hammer a large nail into my nose 

Age:40

Favorite flavor cupcake:chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life:I think it's just having family, friends and someone you care about so much that there happiness is more important than your own.

What city do you work in:none

What do you think of this photo:makes me a little crazy


Marital Status:single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be:shaped like a little kittin

What came first, the chicken or the egg:egg i think:huh:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 11, 2007)

Name: Shannon

Something interesting about you: I'm filling this out last because I'm apparently not that interesting. I guess most people would say the most interesting thing about me is the absurdly vast amount of useless knowledge I have floating around in this head of mine. When everyone is sitting around wondering how do they do that? What's the roman numeral for 500? I'm most likely to chime in with the answer. When people ask how I know all this stuff I can only reply with "Now that I do not know."

Age: 28

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life: The trick to being happy is balancing what you want with what others around you want. If you only do what makes you happy without regard to anyone else, karma will hit you hard. And then you're still not happy. Get it? Seems like most people don't.

What city do you work in: I would hardly call it a city. It's about 15 minutes from a real city.

What do you think of this photo:




It reminds me of torturous hours of sitting in calculus class staring at this very picture on the wall.

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: A bunny. Because bunnies are just cute.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg. But chickens last longer, so who has the last laugh now, huh?


----------



## skinnygrl (Mar 13, 2007)

Name: Tania

Something interesting about you: i love taekwondo

Age:20

Favorite flavor cupcake:i dont like cupcakes, but if i had to choose;chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life: its a blast!, you get what you give

What city do you work in:not working right now

What do you think of this photo:i like it, amusing


Marital Status:single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: one designed by me!

What came first, the chicken or the egg:egg...possibly


----------



## goodguy1784 (Mar 13, 2007)

Name:Martin

Something interesting about you: I'm a pretty good cook

Age:23

Favorite flavor cupcake: Hostess Orange Cupcakes

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Whatever 

What city do you work in: Detroit

What do you think of this photo: trippy


Marital Status: single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: the boob shaped one  I've seen them before

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Chicken


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 14, 2007)

Name: Alex or Axel

Something interesting about you: I enjoy a good brew now and again, even though i'm "Technically" underage. But its all good.

Age: 18, about to be 19 next month

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate frosting with vanilla cupcake

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Friends are the meaning of life

What city do you work in: Don't work. But i live in Kalamazoo, Michigan. USA

What do you think of this photo: I'm not much of a thinker


Marital Status: Single 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Jello shot

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The chicken, it tastes better


----------



## Tomos (Mar 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: Tom.

Something interesting about you: I'm pretty good on the electric guitar but I taught myself by just jamming so I can't play a single chord. I just go by ear, electric blues. I started copying B.B King stuff and moved on to imitating other people's styles and mixing them altogether in my own way.

Age: 21.

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate and orange.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: If you want the meaning of a word a dictionary is always a good start. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/life

What city do you work in: Most of them. I travel.

What do you think of this photo: M. C. Escher inspired.

Marital Status: Single.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I don't know what a jello mould is .

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Egg.


----------



## pattycake (Mar 15, 2007)

Name: Patricia. 

Something interesting about you: I'm writing a novel! And there're 2 BHM characters in it!

Age:29

Favorite flavor cupcake:Lemon

You thoughts on the meaning of life: "to find a place to put all your stuff".

What city do you work in :London, baby!

What do you think of this photo: Its either a photo of a 3D version of an Escher drawing; wood with lots of gaps in clever places that you would see if you walked around it. Or its a fake computer generated version.


Marital Status: Single.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: It wouldnt matter cos I m bound to be dropped on the floor and end up a smooshed mess.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: An egg. Not necessarily a chickens egg, but an egg none the less.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

Name: Anita

Something interesting about you: I sing and dance in only my underwear at least once a day.

Age: 34

Favorite flavor cupcake: Chocolate with chocolate frosting. Doy.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Just enjoy it while you can.

What city do you work in: Stockton

What do you think of this photo: I didn't see a photo. The red X is cute, though.


Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: 
Hmm, maybe a booty mold. My booty jiggles when I walk, like cherry jello. haha 

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Fried eggs on toast.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 24, 2007)

Name: Mary Elizabeth Antoinette

Something interesting about you: I love doggies, piercings, and tattoos. And I watch Reno 911, South Park, and Aqua Teen Hunger Force too much. 

Age: Just turned 18 seven days ago. 

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanilla cake with vanilla frosting and like rainbow sprinkles.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: The meaning of life would most likely be to make the world a better place and enlighten yourself. Or it is just to love others, for love is the measure by which we shall be judged. 

What city do you work in: I'm a student. I go to a Catholic High School in Newton, MA. And next year... I'm probably going to be attending college in Newton as well. 

What do you think of this photo: It's an intertwining masterpierce of perception?


Marital Status: Single. Well, I've been dating someone for about two years, and he's been driving me insane. So I am counting down the days until he moves to the West Coast for college in September. 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I would be the kind which create cute little heart shaped bite-sized jello pieces!!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg. Obviously.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 25, 2007)

Matt

Can't get to sleep well without noise, and not just new-age whale moans. Need rock music, something loud on TV or the best was living in NYC across from a hospital. Open the windows and the ambulance/police/fire sirens & cabbie horns were better than a thousand counted sheep.

33 (rolling rock, figured they would stop brewing it in Pa. when I turned 33)

I guess it would be yellow cake with vanilla icing and rainbow jimmies.

Work in a township that's 13 miles west of Philadelphia, Pa.

A carpenter on acid.

Happily married for 4+ yrs.

Any fruit-flavored mold that doesn't contained shredded carrots (who the [email protected]#$ came up with that culinary disaster?)

I gotta think the chicken came and the resulting discharge found its way to a lucky egg.


----------



## holy crap (Apr 17, 2007)

Name: would a rose by any other name be as sweet? call me holy crap. or, i suppose you can call me zach.

Something interesting about you: what interests you? if you're a female feeder, you might be interested to know what i ate for lunch. (a medium pepperoni pizza and a 6" meatball sub). and if you're a female feeder you might be interested in sending me a pm or an im. 

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: i never met a cupcake i didn't like.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: 42

What city do you work in: define city. define work. i work from home.

What do you think of this photo: seen it.


Marital Status: single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: i don't know?

What came first, the chicken or the egg: chicken


----------



## schrine (Apr 17, 2007)

Name: Matt

Something interesting about me: I am a Male nurse. And as such, my favorite movie is Meet the Parents....observe

First dinner with the potential inlaws:
_Pam: So, uh, Greg, how's your job? 
Greg: Um, good, Pam. Thanks for asking. I, uh, I recently got transferred to triage. 
Dina: Oh, is that better than a nurse? 
Pam: No, Mom, triage is a unit of the E.R. It's where all the top nurses work. 
Greg: Well-- 
Pam: No, they do. 
Jack: Not many men in your profession, though, are there, Greg? 
Greg: No, Jack, not traditionally. 
Jack: Mm-hmm. _

Awkward intro:
_Jack Byrnes: Greg's in medicine too. 
Bob Banks: What field? 
Greg Focker: Nursing. 
Bob Banks: Ha ha ha ha. No, really, what field are you in? 
Greg Focker: Nursing. _


The best quote (cuz Teri Polo is a hottie) she says:
_I can't resist a man in nurse's shoes_
That is what I like to hear!

Age: 32, soon to be 33

Favorite flavor of cupcake: Chocolate with bavarian custard filling

Thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is not all drama...it is about enjoyment

I work in Kalamazoo, Michigan

That friggin box is movin' when I look at it, man

Marital Status: Married for nearly 10 years

Jello mold: Moldy jello is not good for you at all

Not sure an egg has the ability to come at all, let alone first


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 17, 2007)

Name:Not a very common one.

Something interesting about you: It's been said I give a good massage.

Age: 25 

Favorite flavor cupcake: I suppose chocolate, though I find cupcakes can be a disappointing choice for dessert.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: You only go around once. Some hold on with clenched fists and white knuckles, others let their arms wave in the air. The trouble is deciding when to do which!

What city do you work in: Central NY-ish

What do you think of this photo:






These are always fun.... right?

Marital Status: Single... looking.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: hmm. I suppose a flexible one, so the jello doesn't get ruined while trying to be extracted.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: ...the world may never know.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 18, 2007)

So I come on this board, and I see a lot of gratuitous shirtless pics (the best kind). However, I'm curious about the men behind the camera. I have a fun survey for our BHM's to do while avoiding doing work/homework/whatever.

1) Name
2)Age
3)Occupation
4)Marital Status
5)Have you always been fat?
6)Have you always enjoyed being fat? Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? [I've always wanted to do this, but have been inhibited by internalized fatphobia].
7)Favourite quality in an FFA?
8)Ideal date?
9)Boxers, briefs or BOXERBRIEFS?
10)Camwhore if you feel like it.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

1) Name: Pat

2)Age: 46, although, I've never felt that/this old.

3)Occupation: currently on disability

4)Marital Status: Single
5)Have you always been fat? I've always been large but only came up to present weight in the past six years.

6)Have you always enjoyed being fat? No, and I don't enjoy being this big at all.
Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? I rarely get the pleasure so I really have nothing to base it on.
[I've always wanted to do this, but have been inhibited by internalized fatphobia].
7)Favourite quality in an FFA? The sheer desire to find us attractive!

8)Ideal date? Breathing

9)Boxers, briefs or BOXERBRIEFS? Neither but if I must, boxers

10)Camwhore if you feel like it. Huh?
__________________


----------



## nathanb (Apr 19, 2007)

I LOVE Surveys!! Here's mine:

1) Name: Nathan

2)Age: 28

3)Occupation: resident physician--overworked and overfed

4)Marital Status: single

5)Have you always been fat?: No, but I'm making up for lost time PDQ

6)Have you always enjoyed being fat? Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? 
[I've always wanted to do this, but have been inhibited by internalized fatphobia]. Hell ya!

7)Favourite quality in an FFA?: A good cook (of course). And a nice smile helps too!

8)Ideal date?: A Chinese buffet and expano-waist pants. Need I say more?

9)Boxers, briefs or BOXERBRIEFS?: Briefs (most of the time)

10)Camwhore if you feel like it: *Takes off his shirt and grabs the cheesecake* Umm... yes.  

[/QUOTE]


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Apr 19, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> So I come on this board, and I see a lot of gratuitous shirtless pics (the best kind). However, I'm curious about the men behind the camera. I have a fun survey for our BHM's to do while avoiding doing work/homework/whatever.
> 
> 1) Name
> 2)Age
> ...



1. Bryon
2. 31
3. teacher and coach
4. Dating and in LOVE!

5. Yes. I have been fat as long as I can remember.

6. No haven't always enjoyed being fat. I don't like being tease as in being called names, but when my girlfriend rubs my belly and tells me how sexy i am that really turns me on.

7. I don't know if i have just one favorite quality, but the FFA I am with has so many I love. I will just list a few. She is very caring, sweet, and honest. I love how she makes me feel sexy. She can do it with out even saying a word. Just a simple look, or touch does it. I didn't think it was possible to ever feel sexy until I met her. Also, she encourages me to post my pictures.

8. My dream date or ideal date would be taking a romantic trip with my girlfriend to the beach. We eat at a restaurant that over looks the beach. When we are done we take a walk along the beach, and find a private place to sit and cuddle and watch the sunset. Then we make our way back to our motel room. You can figure the rest out for yourself.

9.briefs

10. I guess you asking if we think of ourselves as camwhores because we post so many pictures. I did when I first started posting pictures because it became addicting. I loved hearing all the comments, and wanted to hear more and more.


----------



## Candide (May 4, 2007)

Name: Adam(Candide, or Faust)

Something interesting about you: I'm a Fine art student in college, who is de-lurking on the forums

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: chocolate

You thoughts on the meaning of life: 42. And life has its own meaning

What city do you work in: Nashville, TN

What do you think of this photo: It's like an M.C. Escher print

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: something weird or random

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Neither


----------



## rachidi54 (May 7, 2007)

Hello every body, 

i'm a boy, 27 years old, live in France, student. I'm into gaining since 3 months.

i wanna be fat, i prefer to have a double belly, have one or two creases before the boobs, you know what i mean, one crease at the button belly, one higher and big boobs.

i wanna have a fat face, fat faces are really cute. 
i wanna make some friends all over the world, talking with gainers FA, BHM, BBW.

i'm a FA, gainer.And my dream is also to be squished by a BBW and feel all that fat on me, lying down and a BIG Very fat Women on me stifling me.

i like mountain bike martial arts such as karate. i aslo like animes like DBZ, Naruto or Bleach, and i'm currently try to find out about a fat anime manga. 

View attachment 990529c.jpg


----------



## secret_neo (May 7, 2007)

Name: Neo
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Occupation: Student
Marital Status: Single
Info: Skinny, like 110lbs (I KNOW I'm skinny), wears glasses, ya kinda nerdy on the outside but definitely not on the inside. Loves cars, NASCAR, TV (Heroes and LOST), and an FA. From Canada.


----------



## growingman (May 8, 2007)

1) Name: Jer
2)Age: 53
3)Occupation: teacher
4)Marital Status: single
5)Have you always been fat?: No, just in the last 4 years and although I have a pretty round bally type belly now, I don't know if I will keep it. As much as I would love to find a FFA/FFeeder for a long term relationship, they seem to be very rare here in California. I may lose my weight just to go back to a more active social life. A good relationship is more important to me than gaining or losing, so it depends more on who I am with and what she enjoys.
6) I love attention so I just love it when a woman enjoys making me fatter or teases me about making me fatter. I love being fed and encouraged. It is a real turn on.
7)Favourite quality in an FFA?: I think affection and sharing each others pleasures is great. It is really nice to explore each other's deeper thoughts and fantasies, even better if we can make them come true.
8)Ideal date?: I really enjoy a warm night in a restaurant on a Hawaian beach overlooking the ocean. Then a walk on a full moon lit beach with luminescent waves. But I can have a great time just being together over a nice home cooked meal too.


----------



## BHM_Toronto (May 9, 2007)

Name: *Jonny*
Something interesting about you: *I cook*
Age: *29*
Favorite flavor cupcake: *"in-my-mouth" cupcakes*
You thoughts on the meaning of life: *if life has meaning, then it's because you gave life meaning*
What city do you work in: *Toronto, surrounding area*
What do you think of this photo: *oh, so you're the ones who stole my pan-dimensional intergalactic hypercube. k.*
Marital Status: *dismal*
If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: *i am already a jello mold*
What came first, the chicken or the egg: *they were both created simultaneously - the question you should be asking is: which religion's god is responsible.* or even better: *the chicken came first, but she was faking it*


----------



## runawayf1ve (May 11, 2007)

Adrian
22
I work at a gamestore and write videogame reviews
cheescake?
It's up to you do give it meaning.
Sacramento,CA
Epic
Single!
I would be a race car.
mmm.... chicken and egg sandwich...


----------



## queencecilia (May 27, 2008)

Name: Leah

Something interesting about you: I'm going to write a book someday.

Age: 18

Favorite flavor cupcake: Something vanilla or white chocolate flavored.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is eternal, because consciousness is eternal. We as humans are all united through our awareness, and the awareness of the universe. *puffpuffpass*

What city do you work in: Glen Burnie, MD. Once I get around to actually applying.

Marital Status: Single. But too shy to do anything about it.

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Something naughtily shaped. :3

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The chicken IS the egg, the egg is the chicken. They are one.:bow:


----------



## JiminOR (May 27, 2008)

Name: Jim

Something interesting about you: I'm a veteran.

Age: 37 

Favorite flavor cupcake: Yellow with chocolate frosting.

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Have a laugh whenever you can.

What city do you work in: Salem, Or

What doo you think of this photo: What photo? It's a nice looking red x I guess

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Don't care, as long as I'm jiggly and can hang with the Coz.

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg, for some reason I always pick the egg

Occupation - Government

Have you always been fat? No. I was always too skinny, like really super skinny (about 120 pounds, 6 feet tall). Then I hit 17 and gained 60 pounds in a couple of months, and became a fairly normal sized guy. But the weight kept coming. However, I didn't get fat until I left the military (220 when I left), and over the years I've just slowly put it on, till I'm about 400 or so now. 

Have you always enjoyed being fat? No, I don't think I've ever really enjoyed being fat

Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? No, but I've never really had women do this. The few that I've been with since I've gotten fat have really gone out of their ways to not say anything about it.

Favourite quality in an FFA? To be honest, I've never met one

Ideal date? Just go someplace private, and have a long meaningful conversation and getting to know each other.

Boxers, briefs or BOXERBRIEFS? Briefs, but I'm not set in stone

Camwhore if you feel like it. You gonna pay me 5 bucks a minute or whatever those chicks make?


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

EDIT: Didn't see rabbitts better survey, so i'll fill it out:


1) Name: *T-Train* is what people like to call me IRL :/
2)Age *19 in 4 days!*
3)Occupation *As of right this second...none :/. Job market sucks for young people who don't want to flip burgers*
4)Marital Status *Single*
5)Have you always been fat? *As far as I can remember!*
6)Have you always enjoyed being fat? Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? [I've always wanted to do this, but have been inhibited by internalized fatphobia]. *Never been teased or picked on during Foreplay/Long Time*. Sorry, Boston joke 
7)Favourite quality in an FFA? *Um, aren't FFA's the same as regular females? So I can just say my favorite quality in a female is support?  I dunno*
8)Ideal date? *I like casual places more than fancy places so...take of that what you will.*
9)Boxers, briefs or BOXERBRIEFS? *Depends on the situation!*
10)Camwhore if you feel like it. *Lol*


----------



## topher38 (May 27, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> So I come on this board, and I see a lot of gratuitous shirtless pics (the best kind). However, I'm curious about the men behind the camera. I have a fun survey for our BHM's to do while avoiding doing work/homework/whatever.
> 
> 1) Name
> 2)Age
> ...



Ok Ill play along
1. Christopher Topher Chris Hey you works also
2. 38 39 in Oct
3. Right now Govt. job I'll just leave it at that.. but I am and always will be a Chef
4. The Big S.. and living in Hillbilly USA not likely to change
5. nope was very skinny longtime ago 
6. Not sure never think about it much so guess I don't dislike being fat.. 
7. don't have just one like the whole FFA 
8. spring time in paris... 
9. none
10. I have camwhored to much as it is...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 27, 2008)

1. Name: Zach
2. Age: 22
3. Occupation: Clerical/Data Entry
4. Marital Status: Single
5. Have you always been fat? No, it wasn't until adolescence.
6. Have you always enjoyed being fat? Never really enjoyed, but didn't really hate either.
7. Favorite Quality in an FFA: Hands, eyes, smile, legs, butt, and the way they don't talk to me like I'm their older brother.
8. Ideal Date: Jazz club, couple drinks, good music and conversation
9. Boxers, briefs, or boxerbriefs? Boxers
10: Camwhore:

I'm in the back of the frame in the center


----------



## RentonBob (May 27, 2008)

1) Name: *Bob*
2)Age: *40*
3)Occupation: *Accounting/Finance*
4)Marital Status: *Single*
5)Have you always been fat?: *I have always been heavy but in some sport*
6)Have you always enjoyed being fat? Do you enjoy it when a woman will tease or pick on you during foreplay (or any other time) about your weight? [I've always wanted to do this, but have been inhibited by internalized fatphobia].: *I like it if we are being silly and in the proper context. Teasing each other can be fun.*
7)Favourite quality in an FFA?: *The way that they make me feel attractive. Other than that, having a good personality.*
8)Ideal date?: *Anything as long as we are having a good time together.*


----------



## ESPN Cutie (May 30, 2008)

*Name: Jen

Something interesting about you: I have a weird obssession with British celebs, soccer players:wubu:, and members of the Royal Family.

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanilla

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Life is all about Karma; I am a huge believer in karma.

What city do you work in: Ann Arbor, Michigan

Marital Status: Single

What came first, the chicken or the egg: chicken*


----------



## FreneticFang (May 30, 2008)

Name: Cristi or Ralaj (I prefer my online name at this point. Cristi sounds too Christian.)

Something interesting about you: I like strawberry yogurt with white bread. I love to party and dress up in Armani. Then, I sit at home for a week at the release of a new game and play my heart out. Beauty and the Geek much?

Age: 23

Favorite flavor cupcake: My mom's recipe. Extra buttery vanilla goodness.

Your thoughts on the meaning of life: Enjoy the thrills of being alive and happy. Like dancing until 6 AM. Give back a little while you're at it 

What city do you work in: I will be working in LA soon.

Marital Status: Single

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: I don't eat Jello either. Trust me you don't want to know what's in there. I do, however, love vanilla pudding!

What came first, the chicken or the egg: The egg, obviously. The first chicken must have come after an egg. Birds/dinosaurs lay eggs.
Yes, I'm very scientific.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (May 30, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: Amy

Something interesting about you: I have fat toes lol and a show addiction

Age: 18

Favorite flavor cupcake: Vanillia with chocolate frosting lots of sprinkles

You thoughts on the meaning of life: Through God I am strongest, Faith in him will keep me safe. 

What city do you work in: Tampa

What do you think of this photo: I can't see it lol


Marital Status: Taken 

If you could be any type of jello mold, what kind would you be: Stars or Hearts

What came first, the chicken or the egg: Chicken
__________________


----------

